# Mounting distance



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,

How can I find out if the location I plan to put my projector will work? I have an ideal location at the back of my room (15ft away from the screen). But I'm not sure if the projectors I have in mind will be adjustable enough to fit my screen (92" fixed). The two projectors I'm considering are the Epson 6010 and he JVC Dila X30.

My current projector (epson 200+) will not allow me to shrink the image enough to fit my screen properly. It's about 2" or so too large on all sides.

Will my two projector choices give me more flexibility?

Thanks,

John


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

ProjectorCentral.com has a very handy Projection Calculator that can help.


----------

